# ce n'è il libro



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti,
ho l'impressione che sbaglio quando dico "ce n'è il libro" perché non sono riuscito a trovare qualche frase simile sul web, anche se per usare questa forma ho tutto un ragionamento che, dipendendo dalla vostra risposta, è proprio errato o no. Il contesto è qua sotto.

"Siccome ti piacciono i film di Kubrick, ti consiglio di vedere Arancia Meccanica perché è proprio bello e magari è ritenuto uno dei suoi capolavori. E non so se lo sai, ma ce n'è anche il libro."

Mi potreste dire se è davvero sbagliato usare la forma "ce ne" in questo caso?
Grazie!


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Gabriel.
Non sarebbe sbagliato, tuttavia normalmente si dice «... ma c'è anche il libro.». Qui, il "ne" stona un po', direi che non serve per la comprensione del messaggio.


----------



## Davide'80

Secondo me è sbagliato, il pronome "ce" non può riferirsi al film.

Se volessimo usare un pronome per dire "del film c'è anche il libro" potremmo scrivere "di esso c'è anche il libro".


----------



## GabrielH

Davide'80 said:


> Secondo me è sbagliato, il pronome "ce" non può riferirsi al film.


Pensavo che lo potessi dire poiché ne significa significa <di questo, di quello, di questa, di quella, di questi, ecc>.
E per il "ce" che ho messo nella frase, lo vedo come la stessa cosa di dire ad esempio "Per molto tempo in cucina di casa mia c'erano tre marche diverse di piatti. Però, adesso ce n'è solo una perché mio fratello ha buttato via le altre due.".



dragonseven said:


> Non sarebbe sbagliato, tuttavia normalmente si dice «... ma c'è anche il libro.». Qui, il "ne" stona un po', direi che non serve per la comprensione del messaggio.


Anch'io non penso che sia uno sbaglio, però degli altri madrelingua mi hanno detto che lo è.
Può darsi che soltanto sia più comune dire "... ma c'è anche il libro" e che la forma suggerita da me non sia idiomatica , e se così è, va bene.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Ti dico solo che se qualche studente lo scrivesse in qualche compito verrebbe di certo corretto. Tu regolati come vuoi, a me personalmente stona parecchio come espressione.


----------



## Davide'80

Attenzione che "ce" è usato anche in forme dialettali per dire "a lui". Per esempio "lo dico alla mamma" diventa "ce lo dico" o "ce lo dico alla mamma", che in italiano è scorretto.

"Ce" può essere anche una forma che il pronome/avverbio atono "ci" assume davanti a lo, la, li, le, ne.
Esempi:
ci diede il libro = ce lo diede
ci parli della sua esperienza = ce ne parli

"Ce" può essere qualcuno o qualcosa nella sua interezza o in parte di esso.
Esempi:
Quante mele ci sono sul tavolo? Ce ne sono due
Quanto cioccolato è avanzato? Ce n'è ancora mezza tavoletta
Quante persone sono rimaste? Non ce n'è neanche una.


----------



## Pietruzzo

GabrielH said:


> Pensavo che lo potessi dire poiché ne significa significa <di questo, di quello, di questa, di quella, di questi, ecc>.


Corretto. Però nell'espressione "ce n'è" il "ne" può avere solo valore partitivo (ce n'è uno/un po' ecc.). Invece nella tua frase ha valore di complemento di denominazione "c'è anche il libro di Arancia meccanica". Il che non è consentito.


----------



## GabrielH

Adesso sono riuscito ad afferrare ancora di più questo famoso "ne", i tanti valori che ha e quelli che non ne può avere.
Vi ringrazio tutti per ogni risposta.


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> ... Però nell'espressione "ce n'è" il "ne" può avere solo valore partitivo (ce n'è uno/un po' ecc.). Invece nella tua frase ha valore di complemento di denominazione "c'è anche il libro di Arancia meccanica".


Sono pienamente d'accordo. Ma per capire meglio le sfumature dell'uso di questo "ne", ho una domanda:

Supponendo che questo "ne" non si riferisce al proprio film titolato _Arancia meccanica_, invece a qualche storia/evento/avvenimento  conoscuto come "Arancia meccanica", allora non va bene "ma ce n'è anche il libro" ?

(Cioè,  non è _solo _il film che tratta il tema "Arancia meccanica", ma *c'è* anche il libro che *ne* parla ...)


----------



## Olaszinhok

francisgranada said:


> "ma ce n'è anche il libro"



Francis, questa frase non ha senso in italiano.  Per farla breve si dice: "ma c'è anche il libro".


----------



## bearded

Secondo me, nelle risposte date finora c'è un po' di confusione (ma non prendetemi per saccente):



Davide'80 said:


> Secondo me è sbagliato, il pronome "ce" non può riferirsi al film.


Forse volevi dire ''il pronome 'ne' ''.  Nella frase 'ce n'è'  'ce' è un avverbio (sta per 'ci'=lì/qui, con e davanti a ne), mentre 'ne' è un pronome che corrisponde a 'di ciò/di esso'. Quindi anche il tuo ''ce in forme dialettali...'' qui non ha senso - te lo dico senza polemica.



dragonseven said:


> Non sarebbe sbagliato, tuttavia normalmente si dice «... ma c'è anche il libro.».


Perfettamente d'accordo con questa risposta.  ''Ce n'è anche il libro'' non è molto idiomatico, ma è grammaticalmente corretto. Si potrebbe anche dire ''ne esiste anche il libro/il film...''.  Infatti ''c'è'' qui significa esiste.



Pietruzzo said:


> Però nell'espressione "ce n'è" il "ne" può avere solo valore partitivo (ce n'è uno/un po' ecc.). Invece nella tua frase ha valore di complemento di denominazione .... Il che non è consentito.


Mi dispiace, non sono d'accordo. Secondo me, si può usare 'ne' nella frase ''ce n'è'' anche in senso non partitivo. Esempio: Dov'è tuo fratello? Non ce n'è traccia (ne = di lui, non partitivo). Altro esempio: non ce n'è bisogno (ne = di ciò, non partitivo).



GabrielH said:


> Mi potreste dire se è davvero sbagliato usare la forma "ce ne" in questo caso?


Non è sbagliato: è solo poco idiomatico.



Olaszinhok said:


> Francis, questa frase non ha senso in italiano.


Per me invece è comprensibile (spero che il tuo  voglia dir questo).


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Per me invece è comprensibile (spero che il tuo  voglia dir questo).



Prima che ti rispondano tutti gli altri, inizio io.  Comprensibile ma scorretta. Quando  ho scritto "non ha senso" intendevo questo. Una frase può essere comprensibile, ma non aver alcun senso da un punto di vista grammaticale o sintattico.


----------



## bearded

Caro Olaszinhok, per me  ''questa frase non ha senso in italiano'' significa solo che la frase è incomprensibile.
Comunque spiegami perché sarebbe ''scorretta dal punto di vista grammaticale o sintattico'', per favore.
Vorrei fare un esempio:
''Quella storia non la conosce nessuno!''    ''Come? Ma se ce n'è perfino il libro!/Se ce n'è perfino un resoconto scritto!''
( Io qui non vedo niente di scorretto, anzi sono frasi anche idiomatiche )


----------



## GabrielH

bearded said:


> Vorrei fare un esempio:
> ''Quella storia non la conosce nessuno!'' ''Come? Ma se ce n'è perfino il libro!/Se ce n'è perfino un resoconto scritto!''
> ( Io qui non vedo niente di scorretto )


(Sono tornato)
E questo esempio che dai ha la stessa idea di quel mio.


----------



## bearded

GabrielH said:


> E questo esempio che dai ha la stessa idea di quel mio


L'ho dato per questo.

Dài
del mio/di quello mio


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Mi dispiace, non sono d'accordo. Secondo me, si può usare 'ne' nella frase ''ce n'è'' anche in senso non partitivo. Esempio: Dov'è tuo fratello? Non ce n'è traccia (ne = di lui, non partitivo). Altro esempio: non ce n'è bisogno (ne = di ciò, non partitivo).


 D'accordo, ma io continuo a pensare che usare "ce n'è" solo in senso partitivo se non una regola sia almeno un buon consiglio per i non madrelingua. Quando l'amico @GabrielH andrà in giro a dire "ci deve essere tuo fratello, ce n'è il gatto" con chi se la deve prendere se gli ridono dietro?


----------



## dragonseven

Allora, a mio modo di vedere, la frase è detta colloquialmente, come dimostra il “tu” nel dialogo.
Quanto scritto da Francis è il succo del discorso:


francisgranada said:


> Supponendo che questo "ne" non si riferisce al proprio film titolato _Arancia meccanica_, invece a qualche storia/evento/avvenimento conosc*i*uto come "Arancia meccanica", allora non va bene "ma ce n'è anche il libro" ?
> 
> (Cioè, non è _solo _il film che tratta il tema "Arancia meccanica", ma *c'è* anche il libro che *ne* parla ...)


Perfetto!
Il fatto è che "ne" non rappresenta «il film di Kubrick», che è l'argomento della principale, ma "la storia/l'evento/l'avvenimento", precedentemente non discusso: il film e il libro trattano dello stesso argomento ma non sono la stessa cosa.

@Davide'80: Il tuo #6 non ha alcuna attinenza! E, soprattutto, dal principio stai sbagliando tema: si discute del "ne" e non del "ci" . Il “ci” con essere, ovverosia “esserci”, indica «esistenza»: "c'è" sta per «esiste», "ce n'è" significa «di questo/quello esiste», tuttavia «di questo/quello» [=ne] è sottinteso «il film di Kubrick» e non «la storia/l'evento/l'avvenimento»; per questo, «il film di Kubrick» e «il libro [di un altro]» sono concetti e cose diversi che non possono rientrare comunemente nel pronome «ne» [cambia sia l'oggetto che la specificazione percepiti/sottintesi. L'oggetto non è “la storia” di _Arancia meccanica_, bensí «l'opera» che n'è stata tratta: «il film [di Kubrich]» *e* «il libro [di Burgess]»], che è meglio evitare in un registro piú sorvegliato del colloquiale/familiare nel quale si può intuire che il "ne" si riferisce a qualcosa di diverso da«l film» (come in realtà è), “ magari riguarda la stessa storia?!”.

Detto ciò, l'oggetto della frase di GabrielH in OP è il film di Stanley Kubrick e il "ne" coinvolge un oggetto e un autore diversi. A dire il vero, avrebbe piú senso dire, sempre colloquialmente: "Siccome ti piacciono i libri di Burgess, ti consiglio di leggere _Arancia Meccanica_ perché è proprio bello e magari è ritenuto uno dei suoi capolavori. E non so se lo sai, ma ce n'è anche un film di Kubrick."
Qui è un po' piú difficile dire che è sbagliato _tout court_. Non credete?

Formalmente, invece, si potrebbe dire una frase come la seguente:
«Visto che le piace Kubrick, le consiglio di guardare _Arancia Meccanica_, un capolavoro! Se non lo sapesse, è tratto dall'omonimo libro di Burgess.»;
o la seguente ancora:
«Di opere intitolate con _Arancia Meccanica _ce ne sono due (ovvero: «ne esistono due»): il libro di Burgess e il film di Kubrick tratto dallo stesso libro.».


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Gabriel andrà in giro a dire "ci deve essere tuo fratello, ce n'è il gatto


Certo, per applicare questa costruzione a frasi che risultino idiomatiche (tipo ''ma se ce n'è perfino un resoconto scritto!'') è necessaria una certa padronanza della lingua, e per un non madre-lingua potrebbe non essere semplice. Su questo mi trovi d'accordo.


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie per le vostre reazioni al mio post #9 . Sono veramente interessanti. 





dragonseven said:


> ... Il fatto è che "ne" non rappresenta «il film di Kubrick», che è l'argomento della principale, ma "la storia/l'evento/l'avvenimento", precedentemente non discusso: il film e il libro trattano dello stesso argomento ma non sono la stessa cosa.


Sì, è questo che volevo dire.

P.S.
Per quanto riguarda "ne", allora oltre che ha una funzione partitiva chiaramente comprensibile, si tratta anche di una categoria puramente grammaticale: si riferisce al _genitivo_, o meglio: ad espressioni introdotte dalla preposizione _di, _anche se non sempre si tratta di un vero e proprio genitivo semantico.

Per esempio, si può dire "se ne parla". In questo caso "ne" va bene solamente perché il verbo _parlare _in italiano richiede la preposizione _di _(si parla _di _qualcosa) e non perché si tratti di un vero genitivo (indicante l'appartenenza, provenienza, qualità, ecc ...). Finalmente, in altre lingue si usano diverse preposizioni e diversi casi grammaticali in questo caso (infine anche in italiano si può _parlare su_).  Insomma, per un non madrelingua, l'uso corretto di "ne" non è facile, ma la sua funzione sicuramente non la possiamo ridurre solo a  quella partitiva.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> ''Quella storia non la conosce nessuno!'' ''Come? Ma se ce n'è perfino il libro!/Se ce n'è perfino un resoconto scritto!''
> ( Io qui non vedo niente di scorretto, anzi sono frasi anche idiomatiche



Ciao Bearded.
Premesso che debbo fare attenzione ad usare il termine corretto o scorretto, mea culpa! Direi però che con un po' più contesto le cose si chiariscono. La prima delle tue frasi, come d'altronde quella di Francis e di Gabriel, mi suonano  davvero strane. Credo si dica "c'è persino il libro basato su quella storia, su ciò, su quello". Per tanto, a rigor di logica, non mi pare che siano accettabili, poiché il ne sostituisce un pronome dimostrativo preceduto da _di o da_:  di/da ciò, di/da questo, di/da quello; invece la tua seconda frase è perfetta: ce n'è perfino un resoconto scritto, ovvero c'è perfino un resoconto scritto di ciò, di qualcosa.



Pietruzzo said:


> "ci deve essere tuo fratello, ce n'è il gatto



Non capisco che cosa abbia di strano la frase: "ci dev'essere tuo fratello"?! In quanto alla seconda "ce n'è il gatto", sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Olaszinhok said:


> Non capisco che cosa abbia di strano la frase: "ci dev'essere tuo fratello"


Niente. Serviva per costruire il mio esempio con "ce n'è". Non si capiva?


----------



## pebblespebbles

Senza entrare in definizioni grammaticali,
"*ce n'e'*" sta per (in generale) :
"*ce*"=li,/qui/la'/in questo momento/ in questa situatione (etc)
"*ne*"=di quello/di questo/di quella cosa/ di questa azione o parti di quella cosa o di quella persona  (etc)
"*e'*"= esiste, si trova (etc)
Esempi:
Sei una ragazza come ce ne sono tante.
"Hai bisogno di una mano? "," No, grazie non ce n'e' bisogno"
"Hai delle matite?  Ce ne vorrebbero di piu'"



bearded said:


> ''Quella storia non la conosce nessuno!''    ''Come? Ma Se ce n'è perfino un resoconto scritto!''




 Ce n' e' un libro (in ogni caso) : non perche' non sia comprensibile, ma perche' e' una forzatura, il soggetto della frase cambia, il libro non e' una storia,  mentre un resoconto puo' essere una storia, e non ci si puo' neanche riferire al libro come ad una parte della storia, quindi il pronome perde aggancio al suo riferimento.


Pietruzzo said:


> @GabrielH "ci deve essere tuo fratello, ce n'è il gatto"


Lo stesso, e' comprensibile ma non corretto . Non ci si puo ' riferire al gatto come ad una parte del fratello,  sono due soggetti diversi.
Si puo'  dire : "Tuo fratello non e' a casa!" - "Invece si, ce ne sono le scarpe!"
Edit : ci ho ripensato,  anche l' ultima frase e' un po' forzata alla fine, perche' le scarpe non sono proprio parte della persona.  Ma:
"E invece si, ce ne sono le impronte",  mi sembra meglio. Versione horror : E Invece si, ce n'e' un piede"


----------



## bearded

Ammetto che le vostre osservazioni circa ''ce n'è il libro'' hanno una certa validità.  L'espressione ''di questa storia c'è anche il libro'' non è il massimo dello stile, per le ragioni che avete spiegato.  Allora vi prego di considerare solo il mio esempio ''ce n'è perfino un resoconto scritto''.



pebblespebbles said:


> "Invece si, ce ne sono le scarpe!"


Temo molto che neppure questa frase risulterà soddisfacente per Pietruzzo .  L'espressione idiomatica sarebbe ''...ci sono le sue scarpe''.


----------



## pebblespebbles

bearded said:


> Temo molto che neppure questa frase risulterà soddisfacente per Pietruzzo .  L'espressione idiomatica sarebbe ''...ci sono le sue scarpe''.


 me ne sono accorta abbastanza veloce mente!


----------

